

What happens when a basebal goes at nearly the speed of light (what-if.XKCD) - jordo37
http://what-if.xkcd.com/1/
Read the whole article but note the closing - A careful reading of official Major League Baseball Rule 6.08(b) suggests that in this situation, the batter would be considered "hit by pitch", and would be eligible to advance to first base.
======
ChuckMcM
I thought this was really fun. Its been interesting to watch the Navy Railgun
program where they shoot a projectile at Mach 6-7 out of a rail gun [1]. Once
they hit mach 10 or so you start seeing a purple light trail from the Argon
where electrons get excited by the passing body and then drop back down to
ground state emitting a purplish photon.

[1] <http://atg.ga.com/EM/defense/railgun/index.php>

